# Gran Canaria!!!



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi there

Have recently moved to Las Palmas. Will be starting work in September. Are there any meet ups for ex pats, somewhere to get basic info about leasing cars, eating out, meeting people who speak English! Where is best place to learn spanish? Feeling a bit lost. Help!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

sharron higgins said:


> Hi there
> 
> Have recently moved to Las Palmas. Will be starting work in September. Are there any meet ups for ex pats, somewhere to get basic info about leasing cars, eating out, meeting people who speak English! Where is best place to learn spanish? Feeling a bit lost. Help!


You and me both (sometimes), and I've been here for years 
Welcome to the forum


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

sharron higgins said:


> Hi there
> 
> Have recently moved to Las Palmas. Will be starting work in September. Are there any meet ups for ex pats, somewhere to get basic info about leasing cars, eating out, meeting people who speak English! Where is best place to learn spanish? Feeling a bit lost. Help!


Welcome to the Forum. Go into any bar you will learn Spanish. On the Las Canteras beach there is a nice restaurant called the Gallo Feliz, Or Happy Cockerel. I have had some very good reasonably priced meals there. Also there are other English people that use the restaurant, I heard it spoken whilst there in May.
Regarding the Expats that I cannot help you with, for I live on the island of El Hierro and there are only three English residents here.

Best of luck with your new life,

Hepa


----------



## bkallday (Apr 20, 2010)

*Hello*

Hi there! My name is Brittany and I as well recently moved to the Island...not sure if you have had any luck finding other English speaking people...but thought I might say hello and see how your adventure has been thus far.


----------



## _olivia (Sep 13, 2010)

bkallday said:


> Hi there! My name is Brittany and I as well recently moved to the Island...not sure if you have had any luck finding other English speaking people...but thought I might say hello and see how your adventure has been thus far.


Hi Brittany, I moved here recently too, where abouts are you living?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Quite a lot ex pats, and long term winter residents from the U.K. live in the southern resorts


----------



## _olivia (Sep 13, 2010)

sharron higgins said:


> Hi there
> 
> Have recently moved to Las Palmas. Will be starting work in September. Are there any meet ups for ex pats, somewhere to get basic info about leasing cars, eating out, meeting people who speak English! Where is best place to learn spanish? Feeling a bit lost. Help!


Hi,

I have recently started work this September too as an au pair in Las Palmas and am also looking for English speaking female friends, I know they are about, probably working in the British Schools or in the south I imagine. 

I tried enrolling at Oficial de Idiomas de Las Palmas de Gran Canaria but was too late for this year as you have to sign up for a place by May, that is the cheapest spanish course I know of. I am trying to teach myself and learn by living with a Canarian family at the moment. 

As far as expat info goes I am using the internet, mainly spainexpat

How are you finding it here so far?


----------



## monique (Sep 21, 2010)

*any luck yet?*

hi Sharon,

We are a dutch family living in Las Palmas and we are also looking for other expats to meet. Have you had any luck finding a group or other people yet?? We could exchange email addresses if you like?

Hope to hear from you,
Monique


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Have you tried mixing with the local people?

We have some wonderful friends in and around Las Palmas all Canarian. One family we met 26 years ago.

Here there are only three English residents so we socialise with the local populace and some immigrants from South America. We do not miss the Expat club


----------



## jelsby (Jan 6, 2012)

*expats las palmas!*



_olivia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently started work this September too as an au pair in Las Palmas and am also looking for English speaking female friends, I know they are about, probably working in the British Schools or in the south I imagine.
> 
> ...


hi ladies
I am also living in las palmas for the last six months and would great to meet some people here not related to work!
thanks
jenny


----------



## BethH (Aug 8, 2012)

jelsby said:


> hi ladies
> I am also living in las palmas for the last six months and would great to meet some people here not related to work!
> thanks
> jenny


Hi Jenny,
I don´t know if you are still living in Las Palmas but I got here at the weekend to work in a hostel for 2 weeks and although the guys I´m working with are great I am missing some girly conversation! 
Let me know if you´re still around and want to meet up,
Beth


----------



## jelsby (Jan 6, 2012)

BethH said:


> Hi Jenny,
> I don´t know if you are still living in Las Palmas but I got here at the weekend to work in a hostel for 2 weeks and although the guys I´m working with are great I am missing some girly conversation!
> Let me know if you´re still around and want to meet up,
> Beth


hi Beth,

Yes i am still here - I am about to leave for 4 weeks of work and vacation.. will be back in september,, let me know if you are still here then and we can have a copa of vino! 
cheers
Jenny


----------



## BethH (Aug 8, 2012)

jelsby said:


> hi Beth,
> 
> Yes i am still here - I am about to leave for 4 weeks of work and vacation.. will be back in september,, let me know if you are still here then and we can have a copa of vino!
> cheers
> Jenny


Aw, that´s a shame as I will have gone by then! But thanks for the reply and hope you have an amazing holiday!
Beth


----------



## Whisperer (Sep 23, 2013)

For Hepa:

We are on the home stretch of preparing, so asking more questions. 

I read your posts and you seem to know many areas in Gran Canaria, obviously you have been around there many times. 

Are you as familiar with Tenerife? No one on this Forum seems to talk about Tenerife.

Whisperer


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Whisperer said:


> For Hepa:
> 
> We are on the home stretch of preparing, so asking more questions.
> 
> ...


There are others on the forum who reside on Tenerife, start a new thread.


----------



## ANNIE100 (Oct 3, 2013)

You could try CANARY FORUM there is a section on Tenerife xx


----------



## Whisperer (Sep 23, 2013)

Hepa:

Thank you, I don't spend enough time on the forum yet to move from section to section, I will keep at it.

So far I am getting hooked on El Hierro, love the isolation as well. 

My question is in what area was the most concerning when the siesmic activity was going on?

Has the activity stopped completely?

Whisperer


----------



## Whisperer (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi Annie:

Thank you for the canary forum idea, I am heading there right now.

Whisperer


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Whisperer said:


> Hepa:
> 
> Thank you, I don't spend enough time on the forum yet to move from section to section, I
> My question is in what area was the most concerning when the siesmic activity was going on?
> ...


Judge for yourself, all the information is on this site

IGN Serie El Hierro


----------

